# Dear 500/502 sufferers:



## Janglur (Dec 10, 2006)

Press F5.  Jesus christ, it's that simple!


----------



## Phoenix-D (Dec 10, 2006)

Pressing F5 during an upload doesn't work.


----------



## timoran (Dec 10, 2006)

Phoenix-D said:
			
		

> Pressing F5 during an upload doesn't work.



Yes it does, you just get two of these:


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 10, 2006)

That doesn't work for me, actually. So it doesn't work for everyone, apparently.


----------



## Magica (Dec 10, 2006)

So... you want us to bog down the server even more?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes, bog it down even more. In fact make more posts about it too.


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 10, 2006)

_*does a quick sweep up..*_

The failed uploads will usually(?) leave a "shell" submission with all the details but no image. 
Unfortunately at that point it's easy to go and create another, then another, etc., rather than going into "Edit" and "Change Submission file" to fix the problem.


----------



## cesarin (Dec 10, 2006)

uncia, it doesnt even work for me
nothing, not even the empty image :/


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 10, 2006)

cesarin said:
			
		

> uncia, it doesnt even work for me
> nothing, not even the empty image :/



_*looks across unhappily at the frustrated dragon*_ 

You'll have to remind me as to whether you're on dial-up, cesarin.

So, you can't even get by with the work-around of trying to upload a /tiny/ image first, then replacing that with the full-sized one?
And no luck, either, at off-peak times?

(Just trying to scope this out...)


----------



## WHPellic (Dec 10, 2006)

::goes and presses F5::

Oh no!!!!!!!


----------



## blade (Dec 10, 2006)

timoran said:
			
		

> Yes it does, you just get two of these:



*giggles* actually, those were my Licorice pics and I wasn't pressing f5, I was going back into the screen and pressing the button while also in another window trying to delete the extras, hoping to not have to go in and edit the picture which stretches out my page. ;p


----------



## uay (Dec 11, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> So, you can't even get by with the work-around of trying to upload a /tiny/ image first, then replacing that with the full-sized one?
> And no luck, either, at off-peak times?
> 
> (Just trying to scope this out...)



No and no, and I have cable.


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 11, 2006)

:?

And for the past few hours, I've even gone back to seeing whether the occasional purging of the swapfile by periodic very short dips into "admin only mode" might help or not.
The answer being that those _are_ working to a degree with regards to improved responsiveness and to a lesser extent the bandwidth out. Also, there appear to be fewer problems with other users uploading, yet some people such as yourself and cesarin are disproportionately affected.

I'm sure our tech gurus are already scratching their heads on this, but will try to see whether there's any workaround/tweak possible beyond any that may already be in progress.

Thanks for the note, uay.

David.


----------



## Nexus (Dec 11, 2006)

f5 dont work with me. I,d tried every tips who this guys suggest and i cant upload since saturday!


----------



## cesarin (Dec 11, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> cesarin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...........
sir.. im on DSL 2048/256 Â¬_Â¬
you know, we're not a third class country over here, our internet sucks but we're not africa to be all stuck in dial up..
and no, I've tried all the variants, all gives me the gateway error or internal server error . ( mostly gateway)

btw, it happens equally when triying to create a journal, but the diference is, after 5-6 attemps ( with lots of  internal server errors ) it finally goes trought...

so far tried over 50 times uploading pictures at diferent times, even at times like this ( 3:00 am in the morning US central ) and still get these gateway errors.


----------



## *morningstar (Dec 11, 2006)

Nexus said:
			
		

> f5 dont work with me. I,d tried every tips who this guys suggest and i cant upload since saturday!



I don't understand why people are so desperate to upload right now when so many people are having problems accessing the site. I checked my messages for the first time in three days last night and even that was a struggle. I have a feeling others are going to be doing the same and are just going to be nuking this huge backlog of submissions since that's easier than trying to fight with your browser to make the pages display.


----------



## nrr (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a great suggestion.

You know what this suggestion is?






*[size=xx-large]STOP HITTING THE FUCKING WEB SITE OBSESSIVELY FOR A FEW DAYS, OKAY???[/size]*






Oh wait.  How dumb of me.  Everyone knows the answer.


----------



## Calorath (Dec 11, 2006)

nrr said:
			
		

> I have a great suggestion.
> 
> You know what this suggestion is?
> 
> ...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 11, 2006)

*morningstar said:
			
		

> Nexus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They need their porn. But seriously, the front page says they're ordering a NEW SERVER. If someone is ordering a new server, it's probably a good idea to WAIT until the transfer is done since it's obviously telling you the site is inadequate right now.


----------



## lolcox (Dec 11, 2006)

cesarin said:
			
		

> sir.. im on DSL 2048/256 Â¬_Â¬
> you know, we're not a third class country over here, our internet sucks but we're not africa to be all stuck in dial up..
> ( mostly gateway)



He never said you were. He's just trying to gather information. Just chill a little.



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> They need their porn. But seriously, the front page says they're ordering a NEW SERVER. If someone is ordering a new server, it's probably a good idea to WAIT until the transfer is done since it's obviously telling you the site is inadequate right now.


Arshes, must I remind you of Rule 0:
_Lusers don't read the fucking manpages._

As a corollary, they don't read anything unless it gives them a way to sue someone.

Thus, that means the absolute obvious makes no sense to them.


----------



## nrr (Dec 11, 2006)

lolcox said:
			
		

> Arshes, must I remind you of Rule 0:
> _Lusers don't read the fucking manpages._


Let me remind you of Rule 0a:
_The sysadms don't either._



			
				lolcox said:
			
		

> As a corollary, they don't read anything unless it gives them a way to sue someone.


Corollary.  I love that word.



			
				lolcox said:
			
		

> Thus, that means the absolute obvious makes no sense to them.


*[size=xx-large]Quoted for Fucking Truth.[/size]*


----------



## lolcox (Dec 11, 2006)

nrr said:
			
		

> lolcox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lemme point out a duh:
Sysadms don't need no stinkin' manpages.
They know what they're doing.
Now Gene, put down that cowbell-shaped bulk eraser.


----------



## nrr (Dec 11, 2006)

lolcox said:
			
		

> Lemme point out a duh:
> Sysadms don't need no stinkin' manpages.
> They know what they're doing.
> Now Gene, put down that cowbell-shaped bulk eraser.


[size=xx-small]oh.  I see what you did there. :V
[/size]


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 11, 2006)

lolcox said:
			
		

> Lemme point out a duh:
> Sysadms don't need no stinkin' manpages.
> They *usually* know what they're doing.
> Now Gene, put down that cowbell-shaped bulk eraser.



fixed.


----------



## TehSean (Dec 11, 2006)

Well it's like this.  When something works:  Nobody praises it. It does what it's supposed to. Why compliment it for doing what it was intended to do and what it couldn't avoid doing?

When it breaks. We want it to work again. It's not doing what it's supposed to do.

Because repeated attempts do eventually work, people use that route.


And to the first post, even though you may "upload" something, you'll often find that you've forgone uploading the content itself... Which is usually the point of uploading in the first place. :>


----------



## whitedingo (Dec 11, 2006)

Well FA is not the only place with these problems you should try to do anything at contentparadise at the moment its hell and thats a commercial site ,release a new program for download you should make sure your servers can handle the traffic


----------



## nrr (Dec 11, 2006)

Reply is inline with one sentence per block, where I saw fit to end a sentence.  Learn how to write using at least _some_ punctuation, you fuckin' tard.



			
				whitedingo said:
			
		

> Well FA is not the only place with these problems


No, you're right; FA isn't the only place with these problems.



			
				whitedingo said:
			
		

> you should try to do anything at contentparadise at the moment


Why would I want to do anything at Content Paradise?



			
				whitedingo said:
			
		

> its hell and thats a commercial site


I don't know if you remember when LJ was having growing pains.  They solved that shit right quick with a scaling out (and scaling up, for some database nodes...) scheme and some in-house software like Perlbal and MogileFS.



			
				whitedingo said:
			
		

> ,release a new program for download you should make sure your servers can handle the traffic


Elaborate on what you mean here.  Better yet, just explain it.  I have no idea what you're saying because it just sounds so frivolous to me.


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 11, 2006)

nrr said:
			
		

> Learn how to write using at least _some_ punctuation, you fuckin' tard.



Eh... what's up, nrr? That's several riled posts and totally unnecessary jabs at other people in the past day.


----------



## STrRedWolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Second on the "usually know what they're doing."  A month and a half into my new job and I've had to:

1. Demonstrate you have to flush the ncurses' output buffer or make sure it's autoflushed.
2. Patch one interactive program because they forgot to check for I/O errors on the input string call, _like what the manual pages say_. "But Unisys always cleaned them up on terminal close." That's Unisys.  This is Linux.  Different freakin' code that's younger by 30 years at least.
3. Rewrite one script that used two programs for "whoami" and three lines plus three temp files to do the same as "basename file.ext .ext" -- which both are availible on the Unisys UNIX system!

It is why, in my cubicle, there's a foam Nerf bat from St. Louis and this picture on the wall above it:
http://www.llbbl.com/data/RPG-motivational/target164.html


----------



## furry (Dec 11, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> nrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's having his .


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 11, 2006)

furry said:
			
		

> uncia2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rumor has it that those have been known to break FA. I'm sure snopes would like to clear this rumor but it was XaXXeD


----------



## nrr (Dec 11, 2006)

STrRedWolf said:
			
		

> 2. Patch one interactive program because they forgot to check for I/O errors on the input string call, _like what the manual pages say_. "But Unisys always cleaned them up on terminal close." That's Unisys.  This is Linux.  Different freakin' code that's younger by 30 years at least.


This, folks, is why I do not write portable software for UNIX machines (anymore).  I gave up dealing with underlying bugs in several X11 implementations and several bastardized implementations of the POSIX standard.  Some systems don't properly support flock() calls, ioctl() calls tend to go unnoticed on others still, and (Sun's) NFS implementation is a total fucking joke.  Even better still is the fact that openwin on Solaris machines has a few little intrinsic "features" that baffle me even to this day.  Mostly because I don't give enough of a shit to learn why.

Writing any sort of that shit anymore tends to scare the shit out of me because I'm instantly afraid to release it to anyone else.



			
				STrRedWolf said:
			
		

> It is why, in my cubicle, there's a foam Nerf bat from St. Louis and this picture on the wall above it:
> http://www.llbbl.com/data/RPG-motivational/target164.html


Nerf bats for the fucking win.  ps clue-by-four beats clue bat by a mile at least :V


----------



## nrr (Dec 11, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Eh... what's up, nrr? That's several riled posts and totally unnecessary jabs at other people in the past day.


I'm just in an oddly trollish mood today, David.  Everyone knows the answer.  and such.

It'll pass.


----------



## cesarin (Dec 11, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> nrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir, we need random huggles to calm, server stuff gets annoying :/


----------



## whitedingo (Dec 11, 2006)

nrr said:
			
		

> Reply is inline with one sentence per block, where I saw fit to end a sentence.  Learn how to write using at least _some_ punctuation, you fuckin' tard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I was just making a comment that FA isn't the only site that has 500/502 problems, get of your high horse 
 re read nrr post and go fuck yourself call me a retard ,comments like yours make me wonder why I should bother to keep supporting this site


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 11, 2006)

nrr said:
			
		

> I'm just in an oddly trollish mood today, David.  Everyone knows the answer.  and such.
> 
> It'll pass.



Hrmm... try not to spread that around too much, please. Suspect that's kinda contageous, just now.

If you feel like doing something more productive, you could always try creating a bot to update ED articles to be "nicer". _*jk*_


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 11, 2006)

cesarin said:
			
		

> yes sir, we need random huggles to calm, server stuff gets annoying :/



_*warm kittyhugs*_
Yeah, hasn't been at all good; especially the past week or so, cesarin... 

I've also been trying to nurse the system along here most of the evening: was working to a degree until a couple of hours ago when we picked up a few more frustrated people who flooded FA with attempted uploads rather than waiting for a bit. End result was only more failures and further general slowdown. :?

_*sighs*_


----------



## awash2002 (Dec 11, 2006)

You guys are really working hard to get these errors fixed and I just can't thank you for all your hard work on such a fantastic site


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow. This thread got...angry, and violent. o.o With lots of bright red.

I was just going to say, f5 may not work for me because I run Safari, and um, most everything hates Safari. I know, I know...Mac is kind of hard to work with. All secretive n stuff. It's why we're better!  Just kidding. (No, really, nobody yell or anything...)


----------



## nrr (Dec 11, 2006)

LoboRoo said:
			
		

> I was just going to say, f5 may not work for me because I run Safari, and um, most everything hates Safari.


It's a joke.  Laugh.  Think :f5h: if you know the SA forums at all.

Though, seriously, if you don't know the keyboard shortcut for it under Safari, try Cmd+R.


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 12, 2006)

Mash the keyboard with your palm, it's bound to do something.
I've encountered hardly any sites that hate Safari.


----------



## *morningstar (Dec 12, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> *morningstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hammering the server with refresh requests because they can't get to their page (i.e. porn) seems a little bit counterproductive, doesn't it? Please correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't that just slow down an already overloaded server? Just, you know, wanted to make sure that's what was going on when people are hitting F5 like maniacs.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 12, 2006)

*morningstar said:
			
		

> Hammering the server with refresh requests because they can't get to their page (i.e. porn) seems a little bit counterproductive, doesn't it? Please correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't that just slow down an already overloaded server? Just, you know, wanted to make sure that's what was going on when people are hitting F5 like maniacs.



That's exactly the point. They're at near/full capacity, these proposed solutions are not helping. Waiting is best.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 12, 2006)

Yak and Crypto are working on some improvements which may help things. I've already seen a good amount of additional performance today, and hopefully we'll see some over the next few days as well.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Dec 12, 2006)

I eventually break through this bad gateway into the amazing page that shows my submission...submitted! Yay!

But I rarely press refresh...I only reclick links and crap....

But I eventually win...here's to more memory!


----------



## TehSean (Dec 12, 2006)

I think your posts are unconvincing to the people who want to upload things if the timeframe from: 

The beginning of 502 - Now

is any proof.

So since you're so full of common sense, wouldn't it make sense to give up on it and wait? :>


----------



## cesarin (Dec 12, 2006)

holy shit guys, its fast as hell now, what the hell did you guys do?


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 13, 2006)

cesarin said:
			
		

> holy shit guys, its fast as hell now, what the hell did you guys do?


Band-aid. I say it falls apart under 2 weeks.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Dec 13, 2006)

I just got five 500 errors in a row trying to comment on someone's journal.


----------



## Damaratus (Dec 13, 2006)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> I just got five 500 errors in a row trying to comment on someone's journal.



Well part of this evening's priority was dealing with the 502 errors in particular.  Which as far as I know the coders did an excellent job in taking care of it.  The next thing on the list is the 500 errors.  So give it a bit more time and those should be dealt with as well.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Dec 14, 2006)

If only refreshing worked as expected.

I get a 500 or 502, press refresh, and get another. And usually another, THEN it loads up properly.


----------



## Pyurio (Dec 14, 2006)

It is strange that I almost never encounter this error, probabbly only a couple of time.
Maybe it has something to do with my timezone.


----------



## yak (Dec 14, 2006)

Uhm...


			
				yak on IRC said:
			
		

> [09:58]	yak[work]: oi wei, i made such a stupid mistake yesterday..  blaming nginxs'  internal inter-process management, i left only one working process instead of usual 5... but forgot to increase max_connections for it >.<


It's fixed now, so there should be less 500 errors around..


----------



## TehSean (Dec 14, 2006)

Well it isn't fixed.  Even while trying to access the main page, I receive 502 after 502 at the time of this post.


----------



## cesarin (Dec 14, 2006)

anyone getting the huge barrage of 502 errors?
its 5:00 pm US central and suddenly ( it was working fine ) then it went BLAMO!!
pure 100% 502 gateway errors


----------



## Meni (Dec 14, 2006)

cesarin said:
			
		

> anyone getting the huge barrage of 502 errors?
> its 5:00 pm US central and suddenly ( it was working fine ) then it went BLAMO!!
> pure 100% 502 gateway errors



Yeah, I'm getting them too.


----------



## TehSean (Dec 14, 2006)

I think this points to something other than the server having ever been the bulk of the problem.


----------



## cesarin (Dec 14, 2006)

ok working again


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 14, 2006)

TehSean said:
			
		

> I think this points to something other than the server having ever been the bulk of the problem.


It's both, acutally. Our RAM is too miniscule to handle things and Apache has a much higher RAM profile than we'd like. We're switching over to NGINX completely. It's much more RAM friendly.


----------



## Pyurio (Dec 14, 2006)

What is the dofference between 502 and 500 Error ?


----------



## TehSean (Dec 16, 2006)

Yay for improvements :O


----------



## badkittyamy (Dec 17, 2006)

i love when people complain and speculate on things they have no knowledge of. Unless you work with similar code you have no CLUE what they have to handle or what is going on. Whatever they say the problem is, is what the problem is. No in reality Godzilla hacked FA because he hates furries.


----------



## nrr (Dec 17, 2006)

badkittyamy said:
			
		

> i love when people complain and speculate on things they have no knowledge of. Unless you work with similar code you have no CLUE what they have to handle or what is going on. Whatever they say the problem is, is what the problem is.


Holy shit.

Hhhooolllyyy ssshhhiiittt.

[size=xx-large]*QUOTED FOR ULTIMATE TRUTH*[/size]

Everyone knows the answer. 



			
				badkittyamy said:
			
		

> No in reality Godzilla hacked FA because he hates furries.


in before tokyo is destroyed


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 17, 2006)

nrr said:
			
		

> in before tokyo is destroyed


Mooozuuraaaa... MOOOZZZUUUUURAAAA
*sings*


----------



## nrr (Dec 17, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Mooozuuraaaa... MOOOZZZUUUUURAAAA
> *sings*


owned :cry:


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 17, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Mooozuuraaaa... MOOOZZZUUUUURAAAA
> *sings*



Dongan kasakuyan Indo muu
Randa banunradan Tounjukanraa
Kasaku yaanmu

_* don't forget to bring cookies._


----------



## Mitch_DLG (Dec 18, 2006)

GOJIRA!  Run for your rives!


----------



## cesarin (Dec 18, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> nrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*slaps Dragoneer with the cookie making machine* no more cookies for you.. they make you imagine weird giant lizzards splattering cities :O


----------



## Rouge2 (Dec 19, 2006)

It's starting to piss me off, I wanna upload Sailor Bitches Episode 1 and it keeps giving the Bad Gateway Error.


----------



## cesarin (Dec 20, 2006)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> It's starting to piss me off, I wanna upload Sailor Bitches Episode 1 and it keeps giving the Bad Gateway Error.



errrrrrrrr, maybe its a good idea its not letting you upload? XD


----------



## artdecade (Dec 21, 2006)

i've also been unable to upload images and journals for a couple weeks
i have tried everything noted here on the forum thread

WHY DOESN'T FA WANT MY PORNOS ANYMORE


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 21, 2006)

Because it needs a new server!


----------



## Litre (Dec 21, 2006)

it's never a new server


----------



## TehSean (Dec 21, 2006)

It's only part of the problem, and I'm sure it will be fixed in Ferrox, which is the overhaul that takes almost nothing from the original code, where original problems would surface from.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 21, 2006)

TehSean said:
			
		

> It's only part of the problem, and I'm sure it will be fixed in Ferrox, which is the overhaul that takes almost nothing from the original code, where original problems would surface from.



I diagnose lupus but scan for cancer just in case.  Yeah but let's hope so.


----------



## imnohbody (Dec 22, 2006)

badkittyamy said:
			
		

> No in reality Godzilla hacked FA because he hates furries.



Oddly enough, as I went to the latest posts to this thread, Blue Oyster Cult started playing on WinAmp.

I think y'all can figure out which song.


----------



## Toumal (Dec 22, 2006)

*scary end-of-worlds theory edited away by toumal* ^_^


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 22, 2006)

Toumal said:
			
		

> I'm going to disable new account registrations on yiffstar.com starting January 4th till the 6th, due to several sources warning me of a planned attack on several furry sites on the 5th. Better be safe than sorry, I guess.
> 
> That FA is suffering from a bot attack right now is... disturbing. Maybe they moved their schedule ahead?



PM sent. Thanks.


----------



## Nitro (Dec 22, 2006)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> It's starting to piss me off, I wanna upload Sailor Bitches Episode 1 and it keeps giving the Bad Gateway Error.



THANK GOODNESS! Who would have thought something good would actually come of the 502 error?


----------

